# Skunked!



## Banned (Oct 17, 2012)

I was leaving my house late Monday night and when I stepped outside who met me on the front porch but a little skunk!

My first thought was "please don't spray me" followed by "I need a picture of you" followed by "I wonder if I can pet you."

Sadly the little guy scampered away so fast I didn't get a pic or to pet him.

I remember when I was younger I really wanted a pet skunk and did some research but discovered they only make good pets for a year or two.

I'm wondering if I can befriend this guy through a little classical conditioning....and some food .  He really was cute...


----------



## gardens (Oct 17, 2012)

You have a pig and now you want a skunk!  You are one cool turtle!! :lol:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Oct 18, 2012)

Wonder why they only make good pets for a year or two?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 18, 2012)

Because, like old beer or old wine, they get "skunky" after a while?


----------



## Cat Dancer (Oct 18, 2012)

:facepalm:Well, of course.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 18, 2012)

Either that or they go into skunk adolescence... The Terrible Twos, Skunk Version.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Oct 18, 2012)

Ewwww. I can only imagine.


----------



## positivethoughts (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi Turtle.....

Let me share a true story with you......

My grandmother had a pet skunk...the skunk was was found by my aunt as a baby and she decided that since grandma wanted a pet skunk to give it to her. The skunk had the operation to de-skunk it. This skunk lived in an apartment with grandma in Montreal....I was about 6/7 when she had the skunk. This skunk lived in the bathroom....under an old bathtub (the ones with feet)....so I hated going to the bathroom when I was at grandma because the pet would come out and bite at your ankles when you were going to the bathroom. I use to sit on the bathroom and hold my feet up so that I was safe. The skunk did this to everyone....

One day my mom went to the washroom and the skunk bit her....Mom being mom....turned the skunk on its back and bit it....this skunk never bit my mom again....it still bit everyone else....including me. So the moral of my story is I will never get a pet skunk because of the terrifying experience I was subject to by this animal....also I will not encourage anyone to have a pet skunk...avoid at all possibility...

oh there has been many wild pets kept in the family and the skunk was the worst. By the way...this skunk went to live at a zoo in Montreal because it did become wild and mean as it become older....I can say that that day was one of the happier days in my life...I could finally visit grandma...felt safe and not under attack.  Oh! I had fun impressing other kids with the wild pets that my grandmother had through the years.....who has a pet skunk....


----------



## MHealthJo (Oct 19, 2012)

As someone whose only idea of  skunks is from Pepe le Pew cartoons, where the stink is constant and causes people to faint when it reaches them, this entire line of discussion has been fascinating.


----------



## Banned (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi pt,

Yep that sounds like what I've heard about skunks.  I don't know why they become so mean but they do.  And once they're deskunked you can never return them to the wild.  

As much as I love the idea of having a skunk - its just that I love - the idea.  I could ever actually get one for so many reasons.

---------- Post Merged at 10:43 AM ---------- Previous Post was at 10:40 AM ----------

I remember when I lived in an apartment in Ottawa I let my dog out around 1am.  She ran over by the dumpster like she always did, but this time she came back covered in green slime.  Shed been skunked!  I was driving around Ottawa until 3am trying to find anything to get the smell out.  I think I bought every gas station out of tomato juice and ketchup.  She was very pink after too.  And every time they get a little damp the smell comes back up.

I don't mind the smell generally speaking (ie not fully concentrated!) But that was a little too much.


----------



## Katieann (Oct 20, 2012)

Well... your grandma had the skunk "de-skunked"... if you took out the part that makes me - me... I'd be crabby too!

Katieann


----------

